# Cant Access Any Menus in the BIOS Menu



## Blank12340 (Mar 17, 2016)

My friend was attempting to go back to his original OS from WIN10 and the laptop died during the process. After booting we recieved error code 0xc00000605 upon start telling us a component is missing and we needed to repair. i got us a windows recovery disk and tried to boot it from the bios but i am unable to do anything in the bios except change the system date and time. If i could just boot it from the dvd i would be okay, any suggestions? laymans terms please


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

please do not duplicate posts across forums 
closing this one


----------

